# Egleston childrens hospital.



## Rackbuster (Apr 2, 2012)

We are headed back(April 18) for Heart surgery 2(April 19) for my baby girl Jamie(granddaughter).The    1st she had at age 4 months and that was rough on us.It didn't bother her as much as it did us.This one is supposed to be less dangerous than the 1st but she is almost 3 and has PAAPAA down pat. It just rips through my heart seeing her with those tubes down her throat and nothing I can do for her.She is supposed to be in ICU for 3 days with the respirator on her and then in a room for at least 3 days before we come back home.The people at the hospital are the nicest I have ever encountered.The nurses love their job,you can tell they are not there just for a paycheck,and I know she will be in good hands with them.All prayers would be appreciated. As the time draws nearer it just puts a little more concern in me for her safety.Thank you all for your prayers and support.


----------



## Hunterrs (Apr 2, 2012)

Prayers sent for a sweet girl.


----------



## Gumswamp (Apr 3, 2012)

My prayers are sent for her and your family.  May God Bless you.


----------



## CAL90 (Apr 3, 2012)

Prayers have been sent for your precious baby and your family


----------



## WELLS8230 (Apr 3, 2012)

prayers up for one of the little angels!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2012)

your baby is on the prayer list sir.. also your family...


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 3, 2012)

"and nothing I can do for her"

That's the toughest part, having to place her welfare into anothers hand.  Know that she will be in good hands while at Egleston Childrens Hospital, I've heard nothing but good about them.  Will keep your granddaughter in my prayers and also her family.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 3, 2012)

Prayers for your precious granddaughter, and you & family too.


----------



## speedcop (Apr 3, 2012)

His eye is on the sparrow, and Jamie too. We trust in him that she will do just fine, and comfort all of you.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 3, 2012)

Prayers are added from here!


----------



## jkk6028 (Apr 3, 2012)

jamie will be in my thoughts.......egleston is top notch


----------



## Rackbuster (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you all for your support. I know she is in good hands and has a good surgeon and some of the best nurses I have seen.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 4, 2012)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 4, 2012)

Prayers added . I had a nephew that spent a lot of time at Egleston , great place and great folks .


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 4, 2012)

Rackbuster said:


> Thank you all for your support. I know she is in good hands and has a good surgeon and some of the best nurses I have seen.



Those childrens hospitals are some kinda nice , God will guide the caretakers ...


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 4, 2012)

prayer sent.


----------



## fd1228 (Apr 5, 2012)

prayer sent


----------



## love the woods (Apr 7, 2012)

prayers sent for this little girl, and her family.


----------



## MTMiller (Apr 10, 2012)

prayers sent.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 10, 2012)

Hopes and prayers for a full and speedy recovery.  Keep us posted.

John I.


----------



## hollfire3 (Apr 10, 2012)

my son had his done there they are wonderful she will be fine prayers sent!


----------



## Rackbuster (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your prayers.Headed up to you northern guys in a few hours.Try not to be blowing your horn at me so much because I don't know how to drive in the big city. I will update as things go along.
Thanks


----------



## Sargent (Apr 18, 2012)

Praying for her right now.


----------



## huntseven (Apr 18, 2012)

She is in our prayers.  My wife will check in on ya'll tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Rackbuster (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks huntseven.The surgey is supposed to be around 7:30 am.Said it would take 6 to 8 hours for surgery.


----------



## hobbs27 (Apr 18, 2012)

prayers going up.


----------



## Jackson09 (Apr 19, 2012)

Prayers sent for this sweet little girl and her family.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm praying for her and the surgens this morning again. Please keep us posted.


----------



## huntseven (Apr 19, 2012)

Prayers going up for all of you right now.  Ya'll hang in there, she's got a great surgeon.


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 19, 2012)

Still Praying.

John I.


----------



## jreXD9 (Apr 19, 2012)

Prayer lifted to God on yalls behalf.


----------



## Rackbuster (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks again everyone.The surgery went thru with everything looking good.She looks good if all the stuff was off her.She will be in CICU for 2 or 3 days if everything goes as plan.The DR. hopes to wean her off the ventilator as early as in the morning.She will be in stepdown unit for a few days after CICU.The Lord has been good and blessed us with everything with surgery and all the prayers of friends unknown.May God bless each and every one of you.


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 19, 2012)

God is GREAT !! Glad to hear the good news. Still Praying.


----------



## Rackbuster (Apr 19, 2012)

More great news,my daughter just told me they have already taken her off the ventilator.Cottontail you are so right.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Apr 19, 2012)

prayers sent. those are great folks over at egelston. I was 6yrs old or so when I was there in 95 they helped save my life.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 20, 2012)

Great news and still praying


----------



## Rackbuster (Apr 20, 2012)

They have moved her into stepdown unit now.We can touch and love on her now.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 20, 2012)

Very cool.

Continued prayers for a swift recovery.


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 20, 2012)

Prayers will continue until she is fully recovered and home safe.  Great news.  Thanks for keep us posted.

John I.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 20, 2012)

Rackbuster said:


> They have moved her into stepdown unit now.We can touch and love on her now.



That will help the healing process being there and touching her.


----------



## love the woods (Apr 20, 2012)

great news. still sending prayers for her.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 21, 2012)

Glad to hear the great news.  

You are right about nurses.  It takes a special person to be one.  My wife is a nurse.


----------



## CAL90 (Apr 23, 2012)

Prayers for a full recovery


----------



## Rackbuster (Apr 23, 2012)

She is doing good just doesn't want to eat or drink much.They have an IV giving her fluids and she is talking a lot more now.We are going to get her up and let her walk some.That will help to get her moving around instead of laying in bed all day.All prayers are appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 23, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 24, 2012)

Prayers sent...God Bless ya'll.


----------



## bb17 (Apr 24, 2012)

Prayers sent. Know to well about the ccu at Egleston. That's my heart surgery patient in my avatar. Still thank God everyday that we have a place like Egleston close to us


----------



## Rackbuster (Apr 25, 2012)

Another day closer to going home.
They took out 1 of her drainage tubes today and as soon as the other quits draining they will take it out.Its not draining much but they want it to quit before they take it out.She is talking and playing and everything is looking good.Thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## huntseven (Apr 25, 2012)

That's great to hear!  Prayers still going up for all of you.  Vicki will be back in tomorrow.  She will check on ya'll.


----------



## Rackbuster (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok David,we will look for her.They say they are gonna take other tube out tomorrow so home may not be in the too far future.


----------



## Rackbuster (Apr 29, 2012)

Took the other chest tube out and doing good.They said we should get to leave early tomorrow.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 29, 2012)

That is great news, thanks for keeping us updated.  Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## huntseven (Apr 29, 2012)

That's great news Buddy.  She get better fast at home.  We'll keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## Rackbuster (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your prayers.
Thanks David and tell Vicki thanks also.
She is back to her old self thinking she can get her way(she does most of the time ) and being sassy.It was a longer wait than we anticipated but long as she is ok is what matters. I met some new friends while here and everyone at the hospital are top notch.For those that haven't been to the Childrens Hospital if you ever go you will realize your problem may not be as bad as you thought.There are some children there that have some big medical problems that will make you view things a little different.My prayers go out to them all.


----------



## GADAWGS (Apr 30, 2012)

My prayers are with her and the doctors


----------



## Rackbuster (Apr 30, 2012)

We made it back safe and sound.Jamie is doing good and pray she stays that way.Thanks all.


----------



## Rackbuster (Apr 30, 2012)

Jamie just before we left hospital.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 1, 2012)

She looks so happy! I'm thanking God that all went well and I pray that it continues to.


----------



## Rackbuster (May 14, 2012)

Had my baby girl over for the weekend and she is back to her old self. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 15, 2012)

Great news RB!!!


----------



## CAL90 (May 15, 2012)

God is good


----------

